# Rate me and my 15 yrs old girlfriend, who mogs?



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 25, 2022)

She:
Age: 15
Height: 168cm
Me: 20 
Height: 173cm


----------



## Deleted member 17379 (Jan 25, 2022)

:bean:
its you
the legendary badboy





you mog obviously
9.5 for you
7.5 for her


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 25, 2022)

she looks 18-19


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 25, 2022)

IALREADYKNOWIMUGLY said:


> :bean:
> its you
> the legendary badboy
> 
> ...


Wow :bean:


----------



## apocalypse (Jan 25, 2022)

Why are you fucking 9 points down


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 25, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> Why are you fucking 9 points down


Shes gl


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 25, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 25, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 25, 2022)

bump


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Jan 25, 2022)

gigaxzeruclet said:


> She:
> Age: 15
> Height: 168cm
> Me: 20
> ...


Niggas bragging about grooming 15 year olds


----------



## AlexAP (Jan 25, 2022)

Wait aren't you the guy from Argentina who got a girl pregnant?


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 25, 2022)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Niggas bragging about grooming 15 year olds


Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 25, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> Wait aren't you the guy from Argentina who got a girl pregnant?


Yes


----------



## andy9432 (Jan 25, 2022)

She looks indigenous


----------



## Deleted member 9446 (Jan 25, 2022)

gigaxzeruclet said:


> She:
> Age: 15
> Height: 168cm
> Me: 20
> ...


You look good unfortunately you probably cant gain much more appeal


----------



## Deleted member 14793 (Jan 25, 2022)

How much of a pedo do u have to be to be 20 and dating a 15 year old girl


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 25, 2022)

facially male model tier but absolutely destroyed by height


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jan 25, 2022)

Around the same level once you factor your height in.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jan 25, 2022)

gigaxzeruclet said:


> Yes


Did she abort?


----------



## Anomaly (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Bonez (Jan 25, 2022)

You mog her


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jan 25, 2022)

Good


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 25, 2022)

Aren't you the guy from Argentina who knocked up a 14yo chick?


----------



## Paroxysm (Jan 25, 2022)

20 and 15 what the fuck


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 25, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> facially male model tier but absolutely destroyed by height


Wow so im facially model tier ?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 25, 2022)

gigaxzeruclet said:


> Wow so im facially model tier ?


yes


----------



## TeraCope54 (Jan 25, 2022)

Her teeth are yellow and subhuman.


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 25, 2022)

TeraCope54 said:


> Her teeth are yellow and subhuman.


Cope


----------



## BigBiceps (Jan 25, 2022)

gigaxzeruclet said:


> She:
> Age: 15
> Height: 168cm
> Me: 20
> ...


You definitely mog. Good bones.


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Jan 25, 2022)

cucumbersauce said:


> How much of a pedo do u have to be to be 20 and dating a 15 year old girl


Agecucks.org


----------



## Toth's thot (Jan 25, 2022)

cucumbersauce said:


> How much of a pedo do u have to be to be 20 and dating a 15 year old girl


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 25, 2022)

BigBiceps said:


> You definitely mog. Good bones.


Wow


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 25, 2022)

cucumbersauce said:


> How much of a pedo do u have to be to be 20 and dating a 15 year old girl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 25, 2022)

Paroxysm said:


> 20 and 15 what the fuck


----------



## darkness97 (Jan 25, 2022)

holy shit lol. it's quiresman. incoming rate me threads till you literally get buried. you'll probably ask someone to take a picture of you in your casket and post it being like "rate me bros, did they do a good job with the formaldehyde?" do my cheeks look hollow here?


----------



## Deleted member 14793 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Niggas bragging about grooming 15 year olds


Ya coz he can’t get any pussy his own age lol


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Octillionaire3 said:


> She looks 10 years old jfl


Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> One of the most based users ive ever met
> 
> She is probably HTB in psl autism but neotony gigastacy 10/10 smv to men with healthy T levels


What does mean htb


----------



## Deleted member 14793 (Jan 26, 2022)

gigaxzeruclet said:


> What does mean htb


It means ur a pedo


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

cucumbersauce said:


> It means ur a pedo


Keep crying for me meanwhile i fuck prime jb tight pussy


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## 2d v2 (Jan 26, 2022)

you only date so young because some ancestor of your family smashed his face into oblivion, leading to that zygomatic bones.
It was epigenetics, and the brain took damage.


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> you only date so young because some ancestor of your family smashed his face into oblivion, leading to that zygomatic bones.
> It was epigenetics, and the brain took damage.


JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Pretty (Jan 26, 2022)

Bitchwhipper2 said:


> Niggas bragging about grooming 15 year olds


Personality Inkwell would be proud


----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 26, 2022)

What happened to the horse girl and older party girl latina?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 26, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> Wait aren't you the guy from Argentina who got a girl pregnant?


2 girls if i correctly followed the lore about him on lookism


----------



## Darkthrone (Jan 26, 2022)

You ltn
Her subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Darkthrone said:


> You ltn
> Her subhuman


Wow why so rude man


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Nump


----------



## AlexAP (Jan 26, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> 2 girls if i correctly followed the lore about him on lookism


@gigaxzeruclet Is that true? You have 2 kids?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 26, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> Why are you fucking 9 points down


What manletism does to an mf


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> What manletism does to an mf


True


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Ump


----------



## nietzsche (Jan 26, 2022)

her teeth look like she chews grass. 
can't imagine the pain when she blowjobs


----------



## Doublex2J (Jan 26, 2022)

U mog


----------



## Ryan (Jan 26, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> She is probably HTB in psl autism but neotony gigastacy 10/10 smv to men with healthy T levels


hypergramy exists cuz of nigs like u


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Jan 26, 2022)

gigaxzeruclet said:


> She:
> Age: 15
> Height: 168cm
> Me: 20
> ...


she’s HTN but her gummy smile falios her hard she should keep it shut unless she’s sucking grown men’s cock like a fucking degenerate


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 26, 2022)

Caesar Augustus said:


> View attachment 1509464


I CAGED SO HARD JFL


----------



## Deleted member 15781 (Jan 26, 2022)

did u fuck yet


----------



## Preoximerianas (Jan 26, 2022)

Is her being 15 the only reason you’re with her? You facially mogg her and could probably easily get someone that looks better. Like being into JBs doesn’t mean you get with any random JB that even at 15 you wouldn’t get with


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 27, 2022)

Preoximerianas said:


> Is her being 15 the only reason you’re with her? You facially mogg her and could probably easily get someone that looks better. Like being into JBs doesn’t mean you get with any random JB that even at 15 you wouldn’t get with


I cant get any better


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Jan 27, 2022)

u are a pedo


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 27, 2022)

NOTCHADRIP said:


> u are a pedo


Kys


----------



## 188centimetres (Jan 27, 2022)

Senor bumperino you need to elaborate on the rumors going around. Is it true you are a father? Or did she have an abortion?


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 27, 2022)

188centimetres said:


> Senor bumperino you need to elaborate on the rumors going around. Is it true you are a father? Or did she have an abortion?


I think she aborted boyo


----------



## Romeo1111 (Jan 27, 2022)

If this is legit and your 20 and she 15 your a fucking pedo


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 27, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> you should go to jail asap tbh


----------



## Lihito (Jan 27, 2022)

very based and HTN in every normal non hypergamy country (FBI im joking)


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 27, 2022)

Lihito said:


> very based and HTN in every normal non hypergamy country (FBI im joking)


Wow


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 27, 2022)

Nump


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 27, 2022)

You are a pedo who will get mogged and Merced by gymmaxxed men over 6 foot it’s over for u my sick friend


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Jan 28, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> You are a pedo who will get mogged and Merced by gymmaxxed men over 6 foot it’s over for u my sick friend


----------



## Imperfecter (Feb 3, 2022)

Post that vid of you and the 14yo again


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Feb 3, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Mako (Feb 3, 2022)

A very obvious groomer, weird ass pedo


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Feb 3, 2022)

gigaxzeruclet said:


> She:
> Age: 15
> Height: 168cm
> Me: 20
> ...


Your girlfriend is cute


----------



## ToTheTop (Feb 3, 2022)

15? Jailbait


----------



## Deleted member 4757 (Feb 3, 2022)

Mako said:


> A very obvious groomer, weird ass pedo


Shes 16 now


----------



## duck (Apr 2, 2022)

looks matched, you might have like .5 psl above hers. what does she look like without makeup?


----------



## 6.5PSL (Apr 2, 2022)

Fucking incel. Why are you dating someone that much younger?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 3, 2022)

Normie and Becky


----------



## currylightskin (Apr 3, 2022)

She is feminine and submissive. Maybe I come to argentina to fuck her


----------

